# 05 Ob Fiver Ac Issue



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

We keep our 05 OB Fiver at a seasonal site and use it every two to three weeks. On Sunday morning, noticed that underneath the AC in the kitchen, there was a puddle of water. It was coming from the AC unit above. The filters were pretty dirty, so I took them out and cleaned them, then re-inserted. The constant dripping stopped, but a slow (very....about one drip per minute) drip continued. We were late getting out of there, so turned off the AC and decided to ask the experts. What do you think is causing it? It had run continuously for two days in 95 degree heat. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Someone with far better knowledge then me will post to this I am sure, but I think they have a line or tube for condensation to run out of the ac unit and off the side of the Outback. Could this "tube" be plugged, maybe a mud dauber or some other bug stopped it up?

Just a thought!


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

outtatown said:


> We keep our 05 OB Fiver at a seasonal site and use it every two to three weeks. On Sunday morning, noticed that underneath the AC in the kitchen, there was a puddle of water. It was coming from the AC unit above. The filters were pretty dirty, so I took them out and cleaned them, then re-inserted. The constant dripping stopped, but a slow (very....about one drip per minute) drip continued. We were late getting out of there, so turned off the AC and decided to ask the experts. What do you think is causing it? It had run continuously for two days in 95 degree heat. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


Without first hand knowledge of the drain I would get on the roof and trace out the drain path. I am sure you will find a blockage from leaves or something. Keep us posted on what you find.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

daves700 said:


> Someone with far better knowledge then me will post to this I am sure, but I think they have a line or tube for condensation to run out of the ac unit and off the side of the Outback. Could this "tube" be plugged, maybe a mud dauber or some other bug stopped it up?
> 
> Just a thought!


 That is a very good possibility! A build up of debris around the drain could also easily cause this. Sounds like a trip to the roof is in order!!

Eric


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Remove the inside cover (4 screws) The AC unit probably settled on the gasket and it is no longer tight so it leaks inside. There are 4 bolts, snug back up. Do not ovetighten. I checked mine before I left and one bolt I could turn 2 revolutions with my fingers.

John


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks, all...going down Friday and will cajole DH to climb up top and check her out.


----------

